# De Rosa UD



## Wishbone

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum.

I was in Rome this past week and purchased a De Rosa UD frameset from a great bike shop in the city as a souvenir. I have never ridden one before but was so blown away by the beauty of the craftsmanship. The welds are impeccable and its so light it floats in your hand while you hold it. I couldn't stop myself.

I am going to ride it Monday for the first time and my only concern is that my weight is 195 (Frame size 53) I am interested to hear a review from anyone who has one as the anticipation is killing me.

Thank you,

Wishbone


----------



## slamy

Hate to tell you but this bike does have a significant weight limit. Off the top of my head it was low like 165-170ish. I don't know if that is a liability disclaimer, but you might want to go to Derosanews.com and send them an email asking them what the restrictions on that bike are. The UD was actually named after Ugo Derosa. It was meant to be their light climbing bike, but it was only made for a year or two. Good luck and let us know what ya find out.


----------



## Wishbone

Thanks Slamy. That's what I gathered from surfing the web. Unfortunately, like I said, I couldn't stop myself from buying it. I'll check that website. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Wishbone

Does anyone know the weight limits of this frame?


----------



## enac

170 lbs max


----------



## Wishbone

Ouch.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Wishbone

Don't worry about the weight limit. The limit is there just to see how the riders weight suits the frame, rather than the if it might fail and break. Btw the UD is a top class frame, used on the pro scene by the Alessio team in 2002.


----------



## Wishbone

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Wishbone
> 
> Don't worry about the weight limit. The limit is there just to see how the riders weight suits the frame, rather than the if it might fail and break. Btw the UD is a top class frame, used on the pro scene by the Alessio team in 2002.


Thanks Merakman,

That's good news because I just rode it for the first time and I am completely blown away. The power transfer is incredible, on both hills and flats and it handles like a dream. Honestly, and I know this sounds corny, but within the first five minutes the bike and I became One. Thanks for your input.:thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Wishbone said:


> Thanks Merakman,
> 
> That's good news because I just rode it for the first time and I am completely blown away. The power transfer is incredible, on both hills and flats and it handles like a dream. Honestly, and I know this sounds corny, but within the first five minutes the bike and I became One. Thanks for your input.:thumbsup:


I'm very glad you like your UD; you are lucky to have found one, believe me. UD's are very hard to come by now, I'm guessing yours is new 'old' stock, unridden before? I understand what you mean about DE Rosa's becaming a part of you. Just to reasure you about the weight limits, just type in weight limits on the 'I TRIED' box, at the bottom of their forum page. De Rosa admin have posted a few comments about the weight limits not affecting the frame strength itself, only the ride of the frame...Oh and welcome to the DE Rosa club What colour is your UD?


----------



## Wishbone

The bike is silver and yes it was "new' old stock, never been ridden. I bought it from Giuseppe Fatato who owns Cicli Fatato, a great bike shop in Rome. I was eyeing a steel Colnago but after he took my measurements he was adamant that I buy the UD.

Right now I have Ultegra components but this bike is screaming for some Campy gear. It should be fun upgrading next year. Tomorrow I'll take her on the Natchez Trace for a good run.


----------



## LuisBe

Wishbone...how about some pix?

I've had my black UD for a couple of years now and have never seen a silver one. 

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## MERAKMAN

LuisBe said:


> Wishbone...how about some pix?
> 
> I've had my black UD for a couple of years now and have never seen a silver one.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride!



Vola!

http://members.cox.net/italianbikesusa/DeRosaUD.html

Made in silver only for the 2002 season..


----------



## Wishbone

Here you go Luis. Hope you like. It is a work in progress. I hope to have replaced my Shimano gear with Campy by this time next year.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Fantastic pictures Wishbone! Your frame looks like its 100% made in Italy. I think 1997 -2003 was one of De Rosa's greatest hours for bike designs and graphics, the UD and Merak being the best from that era. I do like this years range too though...

Could you tell me if your UD has the De Rosa name stamped into the bottom bracket and if so where exactly is it located (top of bottom bracket or underneath)?


----------



## Wishbone

MERAKMAN said:


> Fantastic pictures Wishbone! Your frame looks like its 100% made in Italy. I think 1997 -2003 was one of De Rosa's greatest hours for bike designs and graphics, the UD and Merak being the best from that era. I do like this years range too though...
> 
> Could you tell me if your UD has the De Rosa name stamped into the bottom bracket and if so where exactly is it located (top of bottom bracket or underneath)?


Thanks for the props. The De Rosa name is stamped under the bottom bracket and I can see part of the serial number under my cables. I will register that this weekend. What do you ride? Is it a Team?


----------



## Wishbone

O also received an email from De Rosa regarding my weight and the frames weight limit. It said "Dear Friend, it is O.K."


----------



## MERAKMAN

Let me know if they give you a warranty on your frame please, I'm having trouble getting a warranty on my 2002 Merak I recently bought, new old stock. Many thanks.

I have this frame, plus a couple of other De Rosa's including a Team & Merak Hydro. I'm very blessed..


----------



## Wishbone

MERAKMAN said:


> Let me know if they give you a warranty on your frame please, I'm having trouble getting a warranty on my 2002 Merak I recently bought, new old stock. Many thanks.
> 
> I have this frame, plus a couple of other De Rosa's including a Team & Merak Hydro. I'm very blessed..



Sorry to hear that. What reasons are they giving you for not covering it?

Have you enlisted the dealer you bought it from to mediate an agreement? The shop I bought it from gave me a De Rosa "Attestation d'achat" , printed also in French, "Certificat de Garantie" and he filled in the date of purchase. I hope they honor it. But I more hope I don't need to use it.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Wishbone said:


> Sorry to hear that. What reasons are they giving you for not covering it?
> 
> Have you enlisted the dealer you bought it from to mediate an agreement? The shop I bought it from gave me a De Rosa "Attestation d'achat" , printed also in French, "Certificat de Garantie" and he filled in the date of purchase. I hope they honor it. But I more hope I don't need to use it.


Thanks for the advice I'll try that. I don't know why they won't cover it, but I guess they might think it's an old frame from 2002 and not a new one. As I mentioned it may be 'old' but it was bought brand new, its never been built up either. It's a real beaut of a frame, made in Italy I would say! Hope your still enjoying your UD!


----------



## De Rosa UD

Check this one (mine) for some impressions how to built up your bike:










Maybe you could get your hands on a 2003 Record carbon crank.
And please (!) put away thos Bontrager wheels. They're very good wheels but simply don't fit the bike. :blush2:


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi De Rosa UD

With that picture alone I am back in love with De Rosa's! Wot a beeeaautyyyyyy!

Whats the feeling when riding on her?


----------



## De Rosa UD

feels like a perfect italian made leather glove.  

When you sit up on that beauty you simply become one with it in about 10 minutes. it just gets a part of your body and has the right amount of flexibility. when cornering in thight corners I can push ("bent") the bike around 'em. Stiffer bikes are harder so steer on the edges. I work in a bike shop that has many high-regarded italian manufactureres (Colnago, De Rosa, Pinarello, Bianchi etc.) but just a Pinarello FP5 rolls like this bike but isn't quite as agile like the UD.
The paint is awsome but only usable for rare used good-day bikes. I ride the bike about 10 times a year. the rest of the year I take the Merak (old one) and my Trek XO cross bike.

Have "married" the frameset last year. Cost me 1100 € (1450 USD).
Frameweight: 1060 grams - not quite bad for a 2002 manufactured frame with that heavy paint!


----------



## MERAKMAN

De Rosa UD said:


> feels like a perfect italian made leather glove.
> 
> When you sit up on that beauty you simply become one with it in about 10 minutes. it just gets a part of your body and has the right amount of flexibility. when cornering in thight corners I can push ("bent") the bike around 'em. Stiffer bikes are harder so steer on the edges. I work in a bike shop that has many high-regarded italian manufactureres (Colnago, De Rosa, Pinarello, Bianchi etc.) but just a Pinarello FP5 rolls like this bike but isn't quite as agile like the UD.
> The paint is awsome but only usable for rare used good-day bikes. I ride the bike about 10 times a year. the rest of the year I take the Merak (old one) and my Trek XO cross bike.
> 
> Have "married" the frameset last year. Cost me 1100 € (1450 USD).
> Frameweight: 1060 grams - not quite bad for a 2002 manufactured frame with that heavy paint!



Thanks for the review. How does your super UD compare to the Merak? Which year is your Merak and what colour is it in? Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## De Rosa UD

My Merak is a 2002 in Vini Caldirola Team paint scheme but in glossy instead of matte finish:



Rides very good too. Not as flexible but more responsive when going out of the saddle. Perfect for rides with lots of changes in speed.


----------



## smokva

De Rosa Ud Dude  is that Deda Newton anatomic handlebar on your Ud and Merak?


----------



## De Rosa UD

Jap.

Surely not the lightest one but stiff and the design fits to the bikes and my hands.


----------



## Wishbone

*UD With Campagnolo Chorus*

As promised in a previous post, here she is with Campagnolo Chorus components. It's an unbelievable ride.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Wonderful! You've made my weekend with that picture!


----------



## ultimobici

How many spacers have you got on there? Be very careful as carbon steerers do not like to be stacked that much.


----------



## skhatri

How much do the UD frames go for? I have a used one in a 56cm in the matte black available. It is in excellent shape -- unfortunately it is a little big for me .

thanx...
Sven


----------



## MERAKMAN

skhatri said:


> How much do the UD frames go for? I have a used one in a 56cm in the matte black available. It is in excellent shape -- unfortunately it is a little big for me .
> 
> thanx...
> Sven


Where are you located, in the UK? I maybe interested as I ride a 56cm De Rosa.


----------

